# Cheap as hell AMD gaming computer



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey TPU, my birthday is coming up, I was thinking of getting a ZUNEHD, but then I thought why not get a computer for my bed room!

I've got a shoe string budget, but lets see what we can do.

I do a lot of editing so I'd like it to be quad core.

Other then that I'm not to bothered, I could save money by getting a decent graphics card at later date perhaps. ( as I have 2 spare crap ones to tide me over)

For now lets set my limit at 300 UK pounds.

Oh as for ram, I think 1 single 4gb stick for the moment.


Cheers TPU I know you guys will pull through


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey TPU, my birthday is coming up, I was thinking of getting a ZUNEHD, but then I thought why not get a computer for my bed room!
> 
> I've got a shoe string budget, but lets see what we can do.
> 
> ...



1 single 4gb stick costs much more than 2 2GB sticks


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

I found 1x4gb 1000mhz for 40 quid, that's not to bad I think : ]

Means I can expand easier later on.

I'm going for a base system that I can upgrade when I have more money for the moment.


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2009)

You most likely won't need more than 4gb's of RAM for a while. Get 2x2gb sticks as you will take a performance hit using just one stick in single channel.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, well if anyone sees anything cheap they want to link to that be super awesome.

Cheers Erocker, I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 16, 2009)

RAM: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143844 - Easy 1066mhz CL5
CPU: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/144635 - Not a quad, bit a tri....you want a quad its another 30 quid more.
Mobo: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167433 - Cheap, that's about it.
PSU: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167198 - Not the best by any means but it will suit your needs well.
GFX: Via the mobo - Free?
HDD: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124734 - 320GB should be enough.
Case: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130304 - Generic is the way forward for cheap.


That should be around 300 quid, I didn't add it all up but its about as cheap as it goes I would think...unless you buy second hand stuff.

*Edit:* It comes out to 211 quid...maybe the quad and a better case are in order.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> RAM: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143844 - Easy 1066mhz CL5
> CPU: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/144635 - Not a quad, bit a tri....you want a quad its another 30 quid more.
> Mobo: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167433 - Cheap, that's about it.
> PSU: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167198 - Not the best by any means but it will suit your needs well.
> ...



the ram as not that important effect on performance. maybe u should save on the ram and put towards a better mobo

EDIT: A MOBO WITH THE 780g chipset

EDIT 2: THIS MOBO http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160999


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Heh heh, this is why I love this forum, its actually useful and friendly to boot.

Cheers guys.

Will probably stick in my spare HD4350 until I can afford a HD4770.



What do people think of this case?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119136#


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

looks nice and sexy.

let me look for a review of it

Review: http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/cases/nzxt-apollo/


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Heh heh, this is why I love this forum, its actually useful and friendly to boot.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> Will probably stick in my spare HD4350 until I can afford a HD4770.



You realize that neither the 4350 or 4770 are gaming cards right? also you can get a 4830 (which is a gaming card) for about the same price as the 4770.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2009)

You do realize the 4770 performs better/same as the 4830, right? How the hell are they not gaming cards? The 4350, yea, I agree there.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> You realize that neither the 4350 or 4770 are gaming cards right? also you can get a 4830 (which is a gaming card) for about the same price as the 4770.



the 4770 was meant to replace the 4830 FYI. it has the same if not better performance of a 4830 with lower power consuption and higher oc potential.

the 4350, well, you are right that is not a gaming card but the 4770 is

EDIT: FUCK Shadowfold, you are fast


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2009)

How Much would a Phenom II X3 or even the Phenom II X2 run for you???

What do you edit exactly; movies, games, music, CAD???

Because if your doing anything as of Media Related or CAD a FireGL card would probably work for you.

I know it says gaming computer, are you going to do any Gaming, because then you will need a Radeon/GeForce Card.



pantherx12 said:


> Hey TPU, my birthday is coming up, I was thinking of getting a ZUNEHD, but then I thought why not get a computer for my bed room!
> 
> I've got a shoe string budget, but lets see what we can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 16, 2009)

hmmm, never knew about the 4770, I just assumed that it was a lower number than the 4830 (which I thought was the start of the HD 4k series video cards), which meant it was weaker. Guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> hmmm, never knew about the 4770, I just assumed that it was a lower number than the 4830 (which I thought was the start of the HD 4k series video cards), which meant it was weaker. Guess you learn something new every day.



It's a majorly improved product, which utilizes GDDR5 where the 4830 only uses GDDR3. I believe the 4770 is based on the R790 Core where 4830 is RV770. 4830 was a stop gap and will cease to exist. I wouldn't doubt the 4860 replaces the 4850 unless if its only a region specific part.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

@panther: dont buy the case. keep the cheap one and get this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166840


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 16, 2009)

abit over the budget, but pop in a good card in there and you have a awesome rig 







since the cpu is retail you could take off the xigmatek cooling coz itll have 1 with the cpu


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's a majorly improved product, which utilizes GDDR5 where the 4830 only uses GDDR3. I believe the 4770 is based on the R790 Core where 4830 is RV770. 4830 was a stop gap and will cease to exist. I wouldn't doubt the 4860 replaces the 4850 unless if its only a region specific part.



1) supposly the 4860 is only for china
2) the 4770 is based on the rv740 i think which is the first 40nm core


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> abit over the budget, but pop in a good card in there and you have a awesome rig
> 
> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4333/capturekia.png
> 
> since the cpu is retail you could take off the xigmatek cooling coz itll have 1 with the cpu



i would change the mobo or use less ram in order to buy a videocard, even a very cheap one. if not, go am3 but with a 785g or 780g chipset


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've just been browsing around putting together different combinations based on suggestions, just about to add up the price total now XD

Guys the HD4350 will just be til I buy a better card ( If I can't afford one straight away)

Has anyone spotted any cheap 2 x PCIx16 mobos ( for future crossfire-ing) 

Or am I actually going to invest some money to get that ha ha.

Seen some bargain ones with 1 x16 and 1x4, will the performance hit be huge ?

Thanks all you guys, been so helpful.


Edit : to the guy who asked what I'm editing.

Videos, Music and photos.

Also I love my FPS games recently, so I will be gaming, I have Crysis, Fear 1 and 2 stuff like that.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've just been browsing around putting together different combinations based on suggestions, just about to add up the price total now XD
> 
> Guys the HD4350 will just be til I buy a better card ( If I can't afford one straight away)
> 
> ...



as long as its 2.0, then no, it shouldnt be that big. 10% at most with high end cards.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 16, 2009)

i think x4 would be a bottleck, but x8 is fine


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to clear things up, I went with the cheapest stuff I could find....the board and case are pretty bad but it is only £210 all in...cant argue with that price.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Just to clear things up, I went with the cheapest stuff I could find....the board and case are pretty bad but it is only £210 all in...cant argue with that price.



thats why i suggested the 780g mobo. asrock is a good brand and the case he recomended is also pretty good.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 16, 2009)

Grab a 790GX for a cheap CFX board.
8x + 8x > 16x + 4x no bottle neck on the second card.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Still fiddling but got everything ( excluding graphics card) for 291 pounds so far, taking a bit of a gamble going for a cheap PSU, but I did it on my last rig and the PSU is actually pretty damn good!

Things come with RMA's these days anyway


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Still fiddling but got everything ( excluding graphics card) for 291 pounds so far, taking a bit of a gamble going for a cheap PSU, but I did it on my last rig and the PSU is actually pretty damn good!
> 
> Things come with RMA's these days anyway



which psu u choose¿


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Casecom 500w 12 cm fan.

They seam to make a lot of generic stuff that people rebrand.

I think it should be okay if I take care of it.

( Casecom have been around for a while so they can't be to bad)

One of these


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

if its the one with 22amp on the 12v rail, then NO!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

It is XD

PSUs are not really something I'm to handy with, what things should I avoid?

For example is this better or worse?

http://www.compucase-hec.co.uk/psu_arctic_power_500-600-700.htm


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> It is XD
> 
> PSUs are not really something I'm to handy with, what things should I avoid?



psu with low amps on the 12v rail and with more than 2 12v rails

try to look a psu with at least 30-36 amp on the 12v rails (in total of course)


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> You most likely won't need more than 4gb's of RAM for a while. Get 2x2gb sticks as you will take a performance hit using just one stick in single channel.



How much do you actually gain with dual channel?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, alot of crappy PSU's over there. 500W PSU's should have at least 30+ amp on the 12v rails. Don't settle for junk, as it could wipe out your entire rig. If you want to Crossfire in the future, look for 600w+.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

So the following ratings should be cool?

+3.3V 25A; +5V 24A;+12V1 30A;+12V2 30A; -12V 0.3A;+5VSB 2.5A


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 16, 2009)

yup thats ok


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Woot!

It costs double but I'd rather have a non fried system.

Expect a build log some time next month guys : ]



Here's ( so far) what I'm thinking of getting.

Total price: £311
Case: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119136/show_product_reviews
MOBO: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166037
CPU : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148005 ( will be overclocked when I get a non stock cooler)
Ram: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143844 ( will overclock these I imagine)
PSU: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169647
HDD: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124228

Graphics card: For the time being will stick a HD4350 in and hybrid crossfire, later I'll get a HD4770, unless a HD4(insert number higher then 70 here) comes out then I may look at that.

Total price after Graphics card : around £400

What do people think?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> So the following ratings should be cool?
> 
> +3.3V 25A; +5V 24A;+12V1 30A;+12V2 30A; -12V 0.3A;+5VSB 2.5A


That PSU better be rated for 700w+. If it's less than 700w+, the manufacturer is advertising incorrect info. What Brand/model?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Any reviews on that AsRock with 770 Chipset overclocking well?
Look at Newegg ratings for power supplies, mobos, ram, cases.


pantherx12 said:


> Woot!
> 
> It costs double but I'd rather have a non fried system.
> 
> ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've not been able to find anything other then the info other then the info on the manufactures website, which implies it has over clocking potential.

I'm sure I can get it up to 3 ghz at any rate : ]

Edit: Buck, its 700w on the dot.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've not been able to find anything other then the info other then the info on the manufactures website, which implies it has over clocking potential.
> 
> I'm sure I can get it up to 3 ghz at any rate : ]
> 
> Edit: Buck, its 700w on the dot.



that psu should do the job.

as for oc, is an old phenom. without the unlock multi, that thing wont have a lot of oc BUT is fault of the cpu not the mobo


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheers, that's no to much problem, I don't think I'll be over clocking this one to much, just want a nice computer in my room, just for day to day stuff ( listening to musics, internets) with occasional media editing and gaming every so often.

Doesn't have to be a beast.

Funny thing is the rig in my specs cost like 612 pounds, this new one when finished will cost around 400 and I'm pretty sure it outguns my last attempt XD


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cheers, that's no to much problem, I don't think I'll be over clocking this one to much, just want a nice computer in my room, just for day to day stuff ( listening to musics, internets) with occasional media editing and gaming every so often.
> 
> Doesn't have to be a beast.
> 
> Funny thing is the rig in my specs cost like 612 pounds, this new one when finished will cost around 400 and I'm pretty sure it outguns my last attempt XD





good luck with the build


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm committed to the build now! ( no turning back and buying a Zune HD!) bought the case and PSU
(I'll review what I can on the PSU since its a brand I've not heard of etc)

Now as for the case, I had no problems butchering ( literally) my Antec 900 which for me cost a bomb so I'll probably be doing some case mods.

One thing I'm not happy about in the case is the HDD rack being flush against the rear panel, I was hoping to put the HDDS in arse first for easier cable management ( bit of a tidy freak, you should see my 900, considering there's no rear panel modding its hella tidy)

How hard is it to de-rivet these things? If its to much hastle I'll just put the HDD in the floppy drive but I'd rather do it properly.


Also negotiated a deal with my mother, no x-mas present for a bit more towards my computer! 
( I'm still paying for most of it but still  )

Which means I'll save buying the Mobo until its actually my birthday, try and score one with dual pci x16.


So baring that in mind, shall we look for slightly more expensive mobos?


Edit about modding the drive bay. Apparently it uses screws so its an easy job (driverheaven review)


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 17, 2009)

take the basket i made and build on that


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think I'll grab the ram you recommended, same price as the 800 mhz kit I was looking at : ]

Not bothering with a dvd drive, and the dual core has turned into a quad 

Will check out the mobo as well.

Cheers!




*Edit* ugn stupid Ebuyer, they had it listed as a Full tower case, when its a mid tower case D:

Sent them an E-note pointing this out and asking for a part refund.

Fuckwits.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Budget has gone up, Might be able to afford this

( just about)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159769/show_product_specifications?spectype=extended#



So this is the plan so far.
Case: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119136
Mobo: the one mentioned above
Processor: Either http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159071 or http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159072 based on your input, and if you recommend the x4 then if I have the money.
Ram : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159919 although this will go in the intel rig(see specs) and its ram will go in my rig
PSU: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169647 ( bit of a gamble but we'll see)


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Budget has gone up, Might be able to afford this
> 
> ( just about)
> 
> ...



i would recomend the 720 if u oc or the 810 if u dont.

as for the mobo, i cant find it, can u link it to me?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159769/show_product_specifications?spectype=extended

I think I could still get a decent overclock out of the x4 one , at least take it up to 3ghz, anyone else think so?


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159769/show_product_specifications?spectype=extended
> 
> I think I could still get a decent overclock out of the x4 one , at least take it up to 3ghz, anyone else think so?



on that mobo, easy 3.4 on stock cooler, 3.8 on high end air, 4 on water.

and on the x4, which one, the asrock or the asus.

if the asus, probably a similar oc as they share the same pwr sub system. if the asrock, probably a little less.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I meant the x4 anyway :]

Band I think I'm going to go for the Asus, will last me a few years eh


----------

